# Suggestions for added sights /optics abd mounts



## RIK (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a Sig Sauer SP 2022. Like all Sigs (as far as I know ) it has "combat sights" They are OK but,I prefer a 6 o'clock sight picture. Add to this my old and fading vision and I am considering a red dot or scope. If anyone has added a reflex or holographic sight or a scope and found it to be an improvement over the iron sights for range purposes (up to 25 yards) please let me know what you found and would suggest . Please be as specific as possible like," I suggest a "x" brand because or a 2.5 fixed power scope rather than a variable power scope because..." Also if you think the mounting hardware matters even for a non-competitive /week-end shooter please let me know your experience and suggestions as to that issue also. Thank you in advance.


----------

